# is there a way of detecting locomotive approaching



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

I've seen videos of trains approaching a crossing, and the arms come down, is that automatic or is someone pushing a button? also if you have a train crossing track another track, ie one of the plus looking pieces, will they know to stop or is a crash possible if left on auto?

also, what era were the train crossing arm coming down guards put into place, I'm doing steam and not sure if they fit the motiff.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

In the old days, most crossings were simply the cross-buck with blinking lights. There are a number of ways to drive signals.

The blinking signals were originally driven using a 154C control, see below. This completed the circuit to each bulb through the small metal contact points that were insulated from the track, very primitive. 










Lionel sells a modern 154C that has a small electronic module and will trigger with an insulated track section, or the 153C contactor.

I have a few of these, they're the modern 153 and work with IR across the track.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

How far back were automatic signalling systems introduced I can't tell but if you want it you can have it.With DCC,a computer,the proper software and an array of sensors throughout the layout,you can have it fully automated.If you have the time and the $$$ to set it up,you then can sit back and just enjoy it.How far are you willing to go?

But then you could have a simple working signal.Circuitron makes small electronic modules for this and other model train purposes.They work with photo-electric sensors installed between the tracks that detect your trains and trigger the system.If I remember correctly,they can even be adjusted so the signal will stay on a short while after the train is passed.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

He asked about REAL trains in his question.


Early trains has a flagman, then crossing gates, signs, bells, etc, came about.

I think it would be OK to use them with Steam engines.
Unless your modeling real early years of the RR.

A little info, for you to read.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Level_crossing


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I think Ed has it. If you're running Civil War (The General) to about 1920 or 1930, I'd expect to see a flagman: TVA, countrywide power grid were necessary (IMHO) to provide the electricity to power the automated ones. After that, I'd guess powered in the cities and nothing rural until 1940's or so, and I stress the word "guess".


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

The railroad crossbuck
sign was originally
placed at a height of 9’
to accommodate
visibility while riding
atop a horse and buggy.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

And to answer your question about how they know to go down, it's automatic (still don't know completely how it works), unless you're at the cedar point amusement park .


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Like it is stated above alot is going to depend on the where and when you want to model. IF you are late 1800's to early 1900's you will see flashing light signals only in busy cities such as philly or boston and what have you. Most of the country back then was still with out a power grid especally the mid to west sides. After WWI most of the country was powered and all of the country by the start of WWII. 

To mimic this on your layout there are several different ways to do it. The simplest is with IR or photo sensors and a flasher unit triggered by the IR or photo signal being blocked. This can also be used to trigger cross guards as well.

Another way is block detection and JMRI, this can be expensive but easy to set up if you have the right equipment. Again the train enters the block and the computer triggers the flasher unit. Your flasher unit must be DCC or computer compatable and those do cost more.

As for the crossings and such back in the days of early rail travel there was a timetable that was followed by each railroad to prevent accidents such as you discribe above. If there is a train blocking the diamond when another is going to cross the train out of it's time table or the person that drew up the orders is to blame. Usually your train was running on slow orders when nearing a tower just in case something like this was in play you could stop your train in time to prevent the accident.

Just in case you didnt know the Railroads of the US are the ones responsible for the time zones to help keep trains running on time and safely. The rest of the world adopted the format and 24 time zones were created. Before the time zones were created each city or area had it's own time that it ran by according to the courts or other governing body. It may be noon in town A but in a town only a few miles away it was 1:00Pm This wreaked havok for engineers that could transvers that distance in a matter of minutes. It was not so bad for a person that was on a horse and the trip took an hour or 2 the time difference was not as noticable. So if you are modeling early railroads you may want to throw that in the mix to give your engineers some fun.

Massey


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Googling "RR crossing watchman" come up with these:
http://railroadiana.org/lanterns/pgLanterns_Watchmans.php
http://theretrospect.com/crossing-watchmen-sentinels-of-bygone-years-p1421-1.htm
http://www.uprr.com/she/safety/xing_safety/sentinels.shtml
http://www.whippanyrailwaymuseum.net/index.php/exhibits/structures/watch-box

There are many more if these interest anyone.


----------

